

Catalog all the problems - thetylerhayes

My whole life I've been plagued by the fact that the world has so many perennial problems, so I started listing them at http://theproblemist.com/<p>It should go without saying but this is definitely WIP, a very early framework — I've only created a wiki site and filled out a few pages to get a feel for the idea and execution. Still, I'd love any thoughts/collaborators.
======
thetylerhayes
Clickable: <http://theproblemist.com>

